# How to Descent a buck



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

okay, So I've been wondering when I get my buck. I've been told they are known to smell, like bad. So how do I descent them? Is it something for the vet? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. You can't descent them. That is called wethering before they turn bucky. They pee on themselves while in rut. No stopping that.


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

Really? I've always been told you could. So you can't take the smell out of them? So I guess that was a dome question.


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

Well do you know what causes the smell. I think they smell to attract does. Well anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Some people will hit the scent gland while dehorning, it's somewhere near the horns...but it's not a guaranteed success rate AND it doesn't take it away, just lessens it if it works. But it could be just that buck isn't that stinky anyway. 

The only true way of doing that is wethering them.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

The goat girl said:


> Well do you know what causes the smell. I think they smell to attract does. Well anyway, thanks for the info.


They go into rut and pee on themselves and get stinky to get the does to go into heat and for the does to find them attractive. Depending on the breed, they only do this from about August/September to December/January.


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

So what's wethering?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neutering


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> They go into rut and pee on themselves and get stinky to get the does to go into heat and for the does to find them attractive. Depending on the breed, they only do this from about August/September to December/January.


That makes since! Thank you so much! I will remember that.


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Neutering


oh, thanks!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I had the vet surgically remove the sent glands from behind the horns on my first buck... but he STUNK after that operation worse than my Boer now, so I dont think it helped any, the smell is not two bad, just strong, if you only where specific clothes with the boys during rut and leave them outside you wont stink, try finding a friend or someone with a rutting buck and visit him to see what he smells like


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, we who love our bucks find the smell quite nice ...

There are two sources for the buck smell. One is the personal smell from the smell glands in the skin. The two biggest ones are behind and a little inside the horns, you can put your finger into a hollow there and then smell on your finger, to find out what it is like. But a descenting when dehorning will only take those 2 biggest glands. The goats also have smaller scent glands in the face and on the sides.

The other source is the sperm or urine that is sprayed from under their belly when aroused. This goes away when the billy is castrated. *Almost* always, as has been reported on this forum.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Oh, oh! Twice in one day I get to brag. San Clemente Island goats do not have the scent gland. You can hug your SCI buck and still have a social life. -- Not that I have a social life.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

You have goats and no social life? I do not understand, goats ar VERY social!:hide:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:bonk::crazy::buttheads:


----------

